# Witsel: il Tottenham si tira indietro. Resta solo il Milan. Ma...



## admin (31 Agosto 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Sport inglese, il Tottenham avrebbe deciso di mollare definitivamente la pista Witsel. Sul giocatore belga, quindi, ci sarebbe solo il Milan. Witsel starebbe spingendo per andare via. Il Milan vorrebbe acquistarlo in prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit pretende l'obbligo. Mancano pochissime ore alla fine del mercato. Si riuscirà a trovare una soluzione?

Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

Notizia interessante danno Galliani a Malpensa in partenza,chissa', si parla di Roma per Matri oppure per altro


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

up


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

ci sono le email..bastano dieci minuti


----------



## el_gaucho (31 Agosto 2015)

Non ce la faccio piu'. Sta diventando uno stillicidio. vado a ibernarmi sino alle 23


----------



## gabuz (31 Agosto 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ci sono le email..bastano dieci minuti


----------



## HyenaSmith (31 Agosto 2015)

Penso rimarrà allo Zenit, hanno un sacco di centrocampisti infortunati e Moutinho non è arrivato. Comunque vi copio quello che mi ha scritto un amico, mi sembra parecchio plausibile:

"Witsel è impossibile arrivi, dovrebbe fare le visite mediche e poi firmare e non ce la farebbe per le 23. Si potrebbe sfruttare la telematica facendolo firmare da là e poi sostenere dopo le visite mediche (come fatto per Bonaventura) però se fallisce le visite mediche sono cavoli perché oramai ha firmato. Per inserire una clausola devono essere d'accordo sia le due società che le due federazioni (ossia italiana e russa)"


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Notizia interessante danno Galliani a Malpensa in partenza,chissa', si parla di Roma per Matri oppure per altro



Se è vero sicuramente non per Witsel, visto che in Russia ci vuole molto...spero Madrid per Isco


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Notizia interessante danno Galliani a Malpensa in partenza,chissa' si parla di Roma per Matri oppure per altro



*Galliani è ad Expo dove sta incontrando Lotito. Probabilmente per Matri.

*Non riportate notizie-spifferi.


----------



## varvez (31 Agosto 2015)

Galliani incontrerà Lotito per Matri, per questo ha lasciato Casa Milan


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ci sono le email..bastano dieci minuti



No Galliani è più tipo da cene.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani è ad Expo dove sta incontrando Lotito. Probabilmente per Matri.
> 
> *Non riportate notizie-spifferi.



E dove potevano incontrarsi il gastronauta e il compare se non all'expo ?


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Agosto 2015)

Ecco la giornata di Galliani: parte per Roma, chiude per il prestito di matri alla Lazio, ritorna appena in tempo alle 22.00 chiana uno dei suoi amichetti procuratori e si fa consigliare il primo centrocampista sul mercato italiano prendibile. Fine della giornata e del mercato


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

doppio


----------



## franck3211 (31 Agosto 2015)

due posti liberati con matri e zaccardo, vedremo..


----------



## Aragorn (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani è ad Expo dove sta incontrando Lotito. Probabilmente per Matri.
> 
> *Non riportate notizie-spifferi.



Dove c'è cibo c'è Galliani


----------



## Biss (31 Agosto 2015)

Perfino all'EXPO va a ingozzarsi


----------



## Therealsalva (31 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Penso rimarrà allo Zenit, hanno un sacco di centrocampisti infortunati e Moutinho non è arrivato. Comunque vi copio quello che mi ha scritto un amico, mi sembra parecchio plausibile:
> 
> "Witsel è impossibile arrivi, dovrebbe fare le visite mediche e poi firmare e non ce la farebbe per le 23. Si potrebbe sfruttare la telematica facendolo firmare da là e poi sostenere dopo le visite mediche (come fatto per Bonaventura) però se fallisce le visite mediche sono cavoli perché oramai ha firmato. Per inserire una clausola devono essere d'accordo sia le due società che le due federazioni (ossia italiana e russa)"



Non credo ci siano dubbi sullo stato fisico del giocatore, visto che l'altro ieri era in campo e giocava da titolare!!


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky Sport inglese, il Tottenham avrebbe deciso di mollare definitivamente la pista Witsel. Sul giocatore belga, quindi, ci sarebbe solo il Milan. Witsel starebbe spingendo per andare via. Il Milan vorrebbe acquistarlo in prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto, lo Zenit pretende l'obbligo. Mancano pochissime ore alla fine del mercato. Si riuscirà a trovare una soluzione?
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Slitta tutto a gennaio. 
E a gennaio lo piglia qualcun altro.

Lo Zenit non ha urgenza di vendere.


----------



## Denni90 (31 Agosto 2015)

se non va al tottenham dopo essersi esposti sia società che agenti , con che faccia rimarrebbe allo zenit?


----------



## HyenaSmith (31 Agosto 2015)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Non credo ci siano dubbi sullo stato fisico del giocatore, visto che l'altro ieri era in campo e giocava da titolare!!



Ma Galliani se ti trova i denti storti ti rimanda indietro


----------



## markjordan (31 Agosto 2015)

dov'e' non conta e neanche le visite mediche , se ci si accorda in poco ci si scambia i documenti


----------



## HyenaSmith (31 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Slitta tutto a gennaio.
> E a gennaio lo piglia qualcun altro.
> 
> Lo Zenit non ha urgenza di vendere.



Quoto in pieno.


----------



## kYMERA (31 Agosto 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> dov'e' non conta e neanche le visite mediche , se ci si accorda in poco ci si scambia i documenti



Infatti. Secondo me Witsel se è vera tutta la trattativa ha già il contratto firmato. Nel caso accetta lo Zenit devono solo depositarlo e non ci vuole nulla.


----------



## Therealsalva (31 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Ma Galliani se ti trova i denti storti ti rimanda indietro



Ah beh! Certo! Ma adesso mi sembra stia puntando più a far passare il tempo, tattica più sicura!


----------



## Gatecrasher (31 Agosto 2015)

Solito chiacchericcio stantio da ultimo giorno di mercato del Milan. Parole parole parole parole. Pronto a recitare il mea culpa in caso di smentita, ma a questo punto siamo oltre il grottesco. Abbiamo 15.000 abbonati? Sono pure troppi, lo stadio deve rimanere deserto.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2015)

Maledetti... che agonia che agonia. 
Mi stanno togliendo anche la salute.


----------



## Victorss (31 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi calmiamoci..tanto non serve a nulla..mancano poche ore e tutto sarà finito. Vediamo..


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

Io sono quasi convinto che un centrocampista verra' preso, sicuramente non Witsel, si ritornera' ai parametri zero o qualche prestito last minute,il mercato era gia' compromesso, Witsel andava preso non ora ma prima, i buoi sono ormai scappati


----------



## Julian Ross (31 Agosto 2015)

C'è David Pizarro da prendere...magari Galliani lo vede a Milano e lo fa firmare. 
Un bel 35 enne.


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Se vogliono lo prendono. Witsel può firmare e svolgere successivamente le visite mediche a mercato già chiuso. Il punto è che probabilmente siamo noi a non volerlo prendere.


----------



## Victorss (31 Agosto 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> C'è David Pizarro da prendere...magari Galliani lo vede a Milano e lo fa firmare.
> Un bel 35 enne.



Se Pizarro è quello della Fiorentina: MAGARI.


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Slitta tutto a gennaio.
> E a gennaio lo piglia qualcun altro.
> 
> Lo Zenit non ha urgenza di vendere.



Vero, però se il giocatore ha detto che vuole andare pigli i soldi, ovviamente a condizioni favorevoli ad entrambi.


----------



## kolao95 (31 Agosto 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Se Pizarro è quello della Fiorentina: MAGARI.



Davvero ahah meglio lui che Soriano.


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Se vogliono lo prendono. Witsel può firmare e svolgere successivamente le visite mediche a mercato già chiuso. Il punto è che probabilmente siamo noi a non volerlo prendere.


E' quello il nodo fondamentale, siamo noi a non volerlo prendere, ma se cosi fosse, perche' Galliani si e' esposto su Witsel


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2015)

Poco importa chi si tira indietro, noi non ce lo possiamo permettere.


----------



## HyenaSmith (31 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Poco importa chi si tira indietro, noi non ce lo possiamo permettere.



Quoto, elemosinavamo i 10 mln per Soriano, figurarsi se ne abbiamo 20-25 per Witsel. Se non sono italiani, mediocri e del Genoa non apriamo il portafogli.


----------



## Victorss (31 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Quoto, elemosinavamo i 10 mln per Soriano, figurarsi se ne abbiamo 20-25 per Witsel. Se non sono italiani, mediocri e del Genoa non apriamo il portafogli.



L'inter ha speso una caterva di soldi che pagherà tutti l'anno prossimo..non sono i soldi il problema..


----------



## HyenaSmith (31 Agosto 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> L'inter ha speso una caterva di soldi che pagherà tutti l'anno prossimo..non sono i soldi il problema..



Lo Zenit non ha interesse ad accettare i "pagherò" e scordati che l'anno prossimo ci saranno gli stessi soldi di quest'anno, sennò non cercheremmo di prenderlo con diritto di riscatto, avremmo già chiuso l'affare con l'obbligo, cosa abbastanza conveniente per un giocatore come Witsel.


----------



## wfiesso (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani è ad Expo dove sta incontrando Lotito. Probabilmente per Matri.
> 
> *Non riportate notizie-spifferi.



Ah ecco, all'expo, l'ultima cena del mercato 2015... Questo se non si mangia manco si sposta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani è ad Expo dove sta incontrando Lotito. Probabilmente per Matri.
> 
> *Non riportate notizie-spifferi.



Cedere Matri è la prorità assoluta, mi sembra ovvio.
Anche perchè si sa mai che ci scappi una mangiata con amicone numero due, Lotito


----------



## Gatecrasher (31 Agosto 2015)

Altro che Witsel, speriamo che arrivi il thailandese piuttosto. Si parlava di 150 milioni di budget, adesso dopo averne spesi (male, o comunque in modo discutibile) meno di 90 stanno a contare il centesimo?


----------



## wildfrank (31 Agosto 2015)

Gatecrasher ha scritto:


> Solito chiacchericcio stantio da ultimo giorno di mercato del Milan. Parole parole parole parole. Pronto a recitare il mea culpa in caso di smentita, ma a questo punto siamo oltre il grottesco. Abbiamo 15.000 abbonati? Sono pure troppi, lo stadio deve rimanere deserto.



Purtroppo la cifra ha superato i 17.000......


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani è ad Expo dove sta incontrando Lotito. Probabilmente per Matri.
> 
> *Non riportate notizie-spifferi.


----------



## PoloNegativo (31 Agosto 2015)

La cosa buffa è che non importa se deve acquistare o cedere, Galliani sarà sempre quello che andrà dagli altri.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2015)

Visto l'ora per me non si fa più nulla, le speranze erano poche, ora nulle. Se ci fosse qualcosa se ne parlerebbe, invece il nulla. Non ce lo possiamo permettere.


----------



## Gatecrasher (31 Agosto 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la cifra ha superato i 17.000......


Mi spiace per loro, come per chi nonostante tutto compra i pacchetti sky e/o mediaset. Il masochismo non ha limiti. Vorrei ricordare a tutti come è iniziato questo mercato, col fomento e la gioia dell'annuncio di Jackson Martinez. Fatevi due conti. Come disse quel tale qualche annetto fa: "*Avete mai avuto la sensazione di essere stati imbrogliati?*"


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Non se ne parla più. Credo si possa chiudere. Alla fine per i media, già da ora, tutto finirà nel dimenticatoio e nessuno si ricorderà di questa trattativa.


----------



## neversayconte (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Quello là è Witsel che aspettava di essere preso dal milan.


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2015)

Se si è andato ad impantanare con Lotito per prestare Matri è un genio, così ha pure la scusa che doveva fare un favore ad un amico.
Galliani at his best.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Agosto 2015)

Ormai è finita. Witsel non è un giocatore che prendi in 5 minuti, poi con i nostri metodi.
E' probabile che il condor, giusto per tener fede alla sua nomea e per potersi un po' esaltare, un acquisto da qui alle 23 lo faccia. E, come al solito, sarà un acquisto dei suoi. Occhio a Boateng. Farei anche mooolta attenzione a Cigarini.


----------



## HyenaSmith (31 Agosto 2015)

Operazione ormai tramontata, manca pochissimo alla chiusura del calciomercato, Galliani e a farsi un aperitivo all'EXPO con l'amico Lotito e il giocatore da trattare è in Russia non di certo a due passi.


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ormai è finita. Witsel non è un giocatore che prendi in 5 minuti, poi con i nostri metodi.
> E' probabile che il condor, giusto per tener fede alla sua nomea e per potersi un po' esaltare, un acquisto da qui alle 23 lo faccia. E, come al solito, sarà un acquisto dei suoi. Occhio a Boateng. Farei anche mooolta attenzione a Cigarini.



E se fosse Biabiany!????


----------



## franck3211 (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma da dove nasce l'idea che galliani deve andare in Russia? Da milano può far tutto.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2015)

che schifo di mercato.


----------



## wildfrank (31 Agosto 2015)

Gatecrasher ha scritto:


> Mi spiace per loro, come per chi nonostante tutto compra i pacchetti sky e/o mediaset. Il masochismo non ha limiti. Vorrei ricordare a tutti come è iniziato questo mercato, col fomento e la gioia dell'annuncio di Jackson Martinez. Fatevi due conti. Come disse quel tale qualche annetto fa: "*Avete mai avuto la sensazione di essere stati imbrogliati?*"



Concordo...ma al peggio non c'è fine! Ma perchè non fondiamo un circolo culturale? Alternativa alle domeniche senza calcio....


p.s: domani cambio firma, tanto è inutile..non è che mi aspettassi miracoli: avevo chiesto in 4 lingue l'acquisto di piedi buoni a metà campo ( si noti la prima in arabo, chissà perchè ), ma finora nulla


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma da dove nasce l'idea che galliani deve andare in Russia? Da milano può far tutto.



si è cosa fa, aspetta di fare tutto via fax gli ultimi 5 minuti ? 
dai ormai è andata.


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si è cosa fa, aspetta di fare tutto via fax gli ultimi 5 minuti ?
> dai ormai è andata.



basta una mail...il genoa ha ufficializzato Ansaldi, che è di proprietà dello zenit 10 minuti fa!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2015)

Io Soriano CONTINUO a non escluderlo.


----------



## franck3211 (31 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si è cosa fa, aspetta di fare tutto via fax gli ultimi 5 minuti ?
> dai ormai è andata.



Paradossalmente anche alle 22 si poterebbe chiudere il tutto senza problema. Che poi lo prendono o meno è un altro discorso.


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io Soriano CONTINUO a non escluderlo.



se avesse voluto prendere soriano l'avrebbe gia preso 3 ore fa..non a caso soriano è ancora alla samp, molto probabilmente in standby in attesa di notizie dal fronte russo. se witzel si concretizza, soriano non viene, se lo zenith non accetta l'offerta prendiamo soriano.


----------



## Jack14 (31 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente anche alle 22 si poterebbe chiudere il tutto senza problema. Che poi lo prendono o meno è un altro discorso.



Per Milan Channel non si fa in quanto non ci sono i tempi tecnici


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Non è questione di tempistiche. Si possono chiudere via fax e fare le visite il giorno dopo, non c'è problema. E' questione che a quanto pare non lo si vuole prendere.


----------



## kolao95 (31 Agosto 2015)

Anche Di Stefano ha detto che ormai le possibilità sono remote, ma non esclude che Galliani e Lotito, oltre a Matri, stiano trattando qualcun altro (Cataldi?).


----------



## franck3211 (31 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Per Milan Channel non si fa in quanto non ci sono i tempi tecnici



Evidentemente non c'è l'intenzione di prenderlo, altrimenti altro che tempi tecnici. Tra ieri e oggi avresti chiuso abbondantemente.


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Anche Di Stefano ha detto che ormai le possibilità sono remote, ma non esclude che Galliani e Lotito, oltre a Matri, stiano trattando qualcun altro (Cataldi?).



Spero in uno tra Cataldi e Biglia che hanno grandi capacità di impostazione. Ma conoscendo Galliani è capace di chiedere uno tra Parolo e Onazi


----------



## Jack14 (31 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente non c'è l'intenzione di prenderlo, altrimenti altro che tempi tecnici. Tra ieri e oggi avresti chiuso abbondantemente.



Concordo...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2015)

Altro anno
Altro allenatore
Altre aspettative
Altra salute........ buttate nel cesso.

Grazie Adriano. 
Grazie Silvio.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

*Di Stefano (SKY): Witsel-Milan è una trattativa tramontata*


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano (SKY): Witsel-Milan è una trattativa tramontata*



Ma va...stasera cena con Ferrero per il micio.


----------



## Milanforever63 (31 Agosto 2015)

azzz .non s'era capito ..


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2015)

se la curva avesse avuto le 00 , sarebbe dovuta andare a protestare contro galliani a casa milan.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano (SKY): Witsel-Milan è una trattativa tramontata*



Ma dai ? Da non crederci proprio...


----------



## mark (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano (SKY): Witsel-Milan è una trattativa tramontata*



Bene così!! Anche perchè "abbiamo già tanta qualità a centrocampo" cosa ce ne facevamo di Witsel?


----------



## carlocarlo (31 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se la curva avesse avuto le 00 , sarebbe dovuta andare a protestare contro galliani a casa milan.



e tu non potevi andare? perche chiedere sempre agli altri?

p.s. non c'è piu il termpo per witsel. non serve solo il contratto ma i trasfer della federazione russa.


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma che tramontata. Forse dicono così per farlo risultare l'acquisto del secolo a fine calciomercato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano (SKY): Witsel-Milan è una trattativa tramontata*


Imbecilli, non riescono a farne una giusta manco per sbaglio.


----------



## Milanforever63 (31 Agosto 2015)

non mi fate pensare che col numero 10 ho visto giocare un certo ... Gianni Rivera ..sigh


----------



## Gatecrasher (31 Agosto 2015)

E' incredibile, dopo aver speso la bellezza di 90 miliardi ci ritroviamo con gli stessi limiti strutturali degli anni scorsi: mancano un regista/metodista, una mezz'ala degna di tale nome (e allora sì che con questi due mister X Bertolacci avrebbe un senso), un trequartista e probabilmente anche un terzino (destro o sinistro fa lo stesso) di livello. Sorvoliamo sul secondo centrale per carità di patria.


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2015)

Soriano 
E' stata dura ma ce l'abbiamo fatta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Per Milan Channel non si fa in quanto non ci sono i tempi tecnici



Di Witsel se ne parla da giugno. Hanno avuto tre mesi di tempi tecnici.


----------



## Snake (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano (SKY): Witsel-Milan è una trattativa tramontata*



secondo me non è mai esistita


----------



## HyenaSmith (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano (SKY): Witsel-Milan è una trattativa tramontata*



Non l'avrei mai detto .-.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> e tu non potevi andare? perche chiedere sempre agli altri?
> 
> p.s. non c'è piu il termpo per witsel. non serve solo il contratto ma i trasfer della federazione russa.



se abitassi a milano sicuramente si. Peccato che sto a 1400 km di distanza. Che fa ci vai tu? La curva sud è solo brava a farsi pagare. Vergogna.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano (SKY): Witsel-Milan è una trattativa tramontata*



Trattativa mai iniziata altro che tramontata.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se la curva avesse avuto le 00 , sarebbe dovuta andare a protestare contro galliani a casa milan.



Scusa posso chiederti quanti anni hai?

E comunque cos'è...oltre alla dignità dobbiamo farci portare pure via le ore di lavoro per andare a protestare da Galliani?

Oltretutto la "Curva" di cui io faccio parte ma senza essere assolutamente invasato, non è un essere unico, con tutti che vivono insieme in un grande piazzale, composto da persone che di lavoro fanno proprio i "Curvaioli", per fare una protesta servono motivi, tempo e organizzazione.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano (SKY): Witsel-Milan è una trattativa tramontata*



quindi si ritorna su soriano/boateng ?


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Scusa posso chiederti quanti anni hai?
> 
> E comunque cos'è...oltre alla dignità dobbiamo farci portare pure via le ore di lavoro per andare a protestare da Galliani?
> 
> Oltretutto la "Curva" di cui io faccio parte ma senza essere assolutamente invasato, non è un essere unico, con tutti che vivono insieme in un grande piazzale, composto da persone che di lavoro fanno proprio i "Curvaioli", per fare una protesta servono motivi, tempo e organizzazione.



Sono 10 anni che galliani sta facendo danni. Il tempo, motivazione e organizzazione ne avete avuti a volontà. Non cerchiamo scuse.


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

Non e' tramontata , non e' mai stata iniziata, De Cerame ha appena detto che se veramente il Milan e' interessato puo' acquisirlo in 1 ora e fare le visite la in Belgio con la nazionale. Lui vuole il Milan , il Milan non vuoi lui.


----------



## Giangy (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano (SKY): Witsel
> Peccato, ormai si era capito che non c'era più tempo*


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Non e' tramantota , non e' mai stata iniziata, De Cerame ha appena detto che se veramente il Milan e' interessato puo' acquisirlo in 1 ora e fare le visite la in Belgio con la nazionale. Lui vuole il Milan , il Milan non vuoi lui.



Rubinetti chiusi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano (SKY): Witsel-Milan è una trattativa tramontata*



Chiudiamo.


----------



## raducioiu (31 Agosto 2015)

*SportItalia sostiene che la trattativa per Witsel si è effettivamente riaperta per il prestito con diritto di riscatto e che lo Zenit darà la sua risposta entro le 21.00*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Agosto 2015)

Dai fate sto sforzo, è assolutamente necessario prenderlo.
Poi mi può andare bene pure Lulic o chi per lui al posto delle nostre varie pippe.


----------



## el_gaucho (31 Agosto 2015)

Sportitalia conferma che la trattativa e' riaperta. Risposta dello Zenit dopo le 20.30


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *SportItalia sostiene che la trattativa per Witsel si è effettivamente riaperta per il prestito con diritto di riscatto e che lo Zenit darà la sua risposta entro le 21.00*



Mah, rimango scettico, cambiano idea a due ore dalla fine ?


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *SportItalia sostiene che la trattativa per Witsel si è effettivamente riaperta per il prestito con diritto di riscatto e che lo Zenit darà la sua risposta entro le 21.00*



Pare che Klopp sia vicino allo Zenit. Lo vendono senza chiedere nulla all'allenatore?


----------



## MrPeppez (31 Agosto 2015)

Di Marzio ha appena detto che Villas Boas voleva cederlo e lo Zenith no, infatti lo stanno per esonerare e prendere Klopp.


----------



## mark (31 Agosto 2015)

Oddio ancoraa? Sta diventando una tortura sta trattativa


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *SportItalia sostiene che la trattativa per Witsel si è effettivamente riaperta per il prestito con diritto di riscatto e che lo Zenit darà la sua risposta entro le 21.00*



Quindi firma senza visite mediche? Scambio di documentazione e via? O le ha già svolte in gran segreto come Luiz?


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

Ancora poche ore ed è finita...meno male.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *SportItalia sostiene che la trattativa per Witsel si è effettivamente riaperta per il prestito con diritto di riscatto e che lo Zenit darà la sua risposta entro le 21.00*



se salta perché non ci arrivano per le 23, distruggo tutto.


----------



## mabadi (31 Agosto 2015)

ma se è in prestito senza obbligo di riscatto le visite non le può fare anche domani?


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *SportItalia sostiene che la trattativa per Witsel si è effettivamente riaperta per il prestito con diritto di riscatto e che lo Zenit darà la sua risposta entro le 21.00*



Poi magicamente rifiutano sicuro.

Edit: l'intermediario ha detto che non va via e che a Gennaio si vedrà scontato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *SportItalia sostiene che la trattativa per Witsel si è effettivamente riaperta per il prestito con diritto di riscatto e che lo Zenit darà la sua risposta entro le 21.00*



Speriamo bene, anche se l'arrivo di Klopp potrebbe bloccare tutto.


----------



## franck3211 (31 Agosto 2015)

*Di Marzio: trattativa complicata, tra l'altro Klopp potrebbe essere il nuovo allenatore dello Zenit rallentando le cose. Villas boas aveva promesso a Witsel di lasciarlo andare via, ma la società non è d'accordo. Pista difficile.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2015)

mabadi ha scritto:


> ma se è in prestito senza obbligo di riscatto le visite non le può fare anche domani?



Le visite mediche non sono un problema, le puo' fare anche a mercato chiuso.


----------



## kYMERA (31 Agosto 2015)

Come detto è scarso ma non fesso da non accorgersi dei problemi. Non vendono Montolivo per sostituirlo con Lulic. C'è anche il problema di Antonelli e serve in ogni caso un'alternativa tattica (magari schierando anche Abate a destra per un possibile 4-4-2).

Stiamo sbolognando troppi giocatori per non prendere nessuno. Sarà una lunga serata fino alle 23. Sono fiducioso. Devo esserlo.


----------



## robs91 (31 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *SportItalia sostiene che la trattativa per Witsel si è effettivamente riaperta per il prestito con diritto di riscatto e che lo Zenit darà la sua risposta entro le 21.00*


Perché non entro le 23 quando chiude il mercato?


----------



## kYMERA (31 Agosto 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Perché non entro le 23 quando chiude il mercato?



Perchè eventualmente ha due ore per trovare un'alternativa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *SportItalia sostiene che la trattativa per Witsel si è effettivamente riaperta per il prestito con diritto di riscatto e che lo Zenit darà la sua risposta entro le 21.00*


Rifiuto quotato a 0.90


----------



## franck3211 (31 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: trattativa complicata, tra l'altro Klopp potrebbe essere il nuovo allenatore dello Zenit rallentando le cose. Villas boas aveva promesso a Witsel di lasciarlo andare via, ma la società non è d'accordo. Pista difficile.*



.


----------



## kYMERA (31 Agosto 2015)

Questi pure dovevano cambiare allenatore ora l'ultimo giorno di mercato.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rifiuto quotato a 0.90



...secondo me arriva ...


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Alle 21.00 vedrete che magicamente non si saprà più nulla del fatto che lo Zenit deve dare una risposta.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *SportItalia sostiene che la trattativa per Witsel si è effettivamente riaperta per il prestito con diritto di riscatto e che lo Zenit darà la sua risposta entro le 21.00*



Prendetelo maledetti !


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: trattativa complicata, tra l'altro Klopp potrebbe essere il nuovo allenatore dello Zenit rallentando le cose. Villas boas aveva promesso a Witsel di lasciarlo andare via, ma la società non è d'accordo. Pista difficile.*



Non arriva, anche perchè Intermediario poco fa detto che non va via almeno fino a Gennaio.


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Agosto 2015)

Ancora con sta farsa?


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2015)

ma davvero state ancora aspettando Witsel?


----------



## Julian Ross (31 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Non arriva, anche perchè Intermediario poco fa detto che non va via almeno fino a Gennaio.



Chi e dove?


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Non arriva, anche perchè Intermediario poco fa detto che non va via almeno fino a Gennaio.





e te pareva.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma davvero state ancora aspettando Witsel?



Un sito ( non posso fare il nome ma ci puoi arrivare) ha detto che la pista si è riaperta ecc ( non ne prendono mai mezza), poi poco fa l'intermediario ha detto che non va via almeno fino a Gennaio quindi, io sto aspettando Lulic  .



raducioiu ha scritto:


> *SportItalia sostiene che la trattativa per Witsel si è effettivamente riaperta per il prestito con diritto di riscatto e che lo Zenit darà la sua risposta entro le 21.00*





franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: trattativa complicata, tra l'altro Klopp potrebbe essere il nuovo allenatore dello Zenit rallentando le cose. Villas boas aveva promesso a Witsel di lasciarlo andare via, ma la società non è d'accordo. Pista difficile.*


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

Ogni 5 minuti ne esce una nuova.


----------



## MissRossonera (31 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: trattativa complicata, tra l'altro Klopp potrebbe essere il nuovo allenatore dello Zenit rallentando le cose. Villas boas aveva promesso a Witsel di lasciarlo andare via, ma la società non è d'accordo. Pista difficile.*



Io non ci ho mai creduto fin dall'altra sera quando il suo nome è ritornato in auge,infatti mi sono rifiutata di commentare finora. Non vedo l'ora che siano le 23,non se ne può più di tutta sta farsa!


----------



## mabadi (31 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Per me alle 21.00 non si saprà nulla e tutto tacerà.


----------



## joecole (31 Agosto 2015)

io avevo aperto un topic con le notizie di De Cerame su witsel perché non c'era più nessun altro topic su Witsel disponibile e non potevo scrivere in quello.

Sempre da telelombardia dicono che allo Zenit Villas Boas aveva promesso a Witsel che in caso di offerta per lui poteva partire, visto che lo Zenit non sarebbe contento della formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto (l'unica che propone il Milan) starebbero pensando di esonerare a esonerare Villas Boas e prendere Klopp!!!!

Vi riporto quanto ho sentito, poi sull'attendibilità non so.


----------



## DannySa (31 Agosto 2015)

L'intermediario che voce in capitolo avrebbe?


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>


 .


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Per me alle 21.00 non si saprà nulla e tutto tacerà.



Ovvio, da una farsa non può venir fuori nulla


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Per me alle 21.00 non si saprà nulla e tutto tacerà.



....fino alle 21 magari ci saranno altre chiusure e aperture ....


----------



## franck3211 (31 Agosto 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> io avevo aperto un topic con le notizie di De Cerame su witsel perché non c'era più nessun altro topic su Witsel disponibile e non potevo scrivere in quello.
> 
> Sempre da telelombardia dicono che allo Zenit Villas Boas aveva promesso a Witsel che in caso di offerta per lui poteva partire, visto che lo Zenit non sarebbe contento della formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto (l'unica che propone il Milan) starebbero pensando di esonerare a esonerare Villas Boas e prendere Klopp!!!!
> 
> ...


notizia detta da sky.


----------



## franck3211 (31 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *SportItalia sostiene che la trattativa per Witsel si è effettivamente riaperta per il prestito con diritto di riscatto e che lo Zenit darà la sua risposta entro le 21.00*





franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: trattativa complicata, tra l'altro Klopp potrebbe essere il nuovo allenatore dello Zenit rallentando le cose. Villas boas aveva promesso a Witsel di lasciarlo andare via, ma la società non è d'accordo. Pista difficile.*


.


----------



## Schism75 (31 Agosto 2015)

Se non vogliono mettere l'obbligo di riscatto significa che per il prossimo anno si é incerti su quanti soldi saranno disponibili.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma ancora qui siamo ??? Ragazzi è OVVIO CHE NON VERRÀ' mancano 4 ore è fisicamente impossibile arrivare dal Belgio per far le visite a milano


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Non è meglio *chiudere* il Topic e riaprirlo se ci sono novità alle 21? Lo dico per la dignità di tutti noi. E' inutile continuare a discuterne se poi si rivela l'ennesima presa in giro.


----------



## joecole (31 Agosto 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Se non vogliono mettere l'obbligo di riscatto significa che per il prossimo anno si é incerti su quanti soldi saranno disponibili.



o meglio: senza Champion chiudono i rubinetti


----------



## mabadi (31 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=2331]mabadi[/MENTION] no copia incolla da altri siti


----------



## franck3211 (31 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *SportItalia sostiene che la trattativa per Witsel si è effettivamente riaperta per il prestito con diritto di riscatto e che lo Zenit darà la sua risposta entro le 21.00*





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma ancora qui siamo ??? Ragazzi è OVVIO CHE NON VERRÀ' mancano 4 ore è fisicamente impossibile arrivare dal Belgio per far le visite a milano


non ce bisogno che faccia le visite a Milano, anzi può anche non farle come Bonaventura quest'anno.


----------



## Aron (31 Agosto 2015)

Discorso chiuso.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma ancora qui siamo ??? Ragazzi è OVVIO CHE NON VERRÀ' mancano 4 ore è fisicamente impossibile arrivare dal Belgio per far le visite a milano




...che ci costa "divertirci" qualche altra oretta?


----------



## joecole (31 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## colcuoresivince (31 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma ancora qui siamo ??? Ragazzi è OVVIO CHE NON VERRÀ' mancano 4 ore è fisicamente impossibile arrivare dal Belgio per far le visite a milano



Sveglia le visite si possono fare anche domani, si firma il contratto con la clausola delle visite... tanto non arriva ma non per le visite


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

Ora questo parla che va via solo a gennaio, ma se gli altri intermediari hanno sempre sostenuto che voleva andarsene subito e lo Zenit era disposto a trattare


----------



## Lollo7zar (31 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma ancora qui siamo ??? Ragazzi è OVVIO CHE NON VERRÀ' mancano 4 ore è fisicamente impossibile arrivare dal Belgio per far le visite a milano



ancora con sta storia delle visite...le visite si fanno domani


----------



## Alberto (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma D'Onofrio non è stato radiato dall'albo degli agenti? chiedo per curiosità, perchè la notizia che lo Zenit vuole venderlo a Gennaio l'ha data lui...


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Agosto 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Ma D'Onofrio non è stato radiato dall'albo degli agenti? chiedo per curiosità, perchè la notizia che lo Zenit vuole venderlo a Gennaio l'ha data lui...



L'intermediario vero è Marseglia. Quello che passa le notizie a MN, che di solito è fuffa, ma su questo fronte ha notizie abbastanza affidabili.


----------



## joecole (31 Agosto 2015)

il giocatore non vuole rimanere allo Zenit, per me sta forzando la mano


----------



## MaschioAlfa (31 Agosto 2015)

Ci vogliono piegati a strisciare.
Si divertono a vederci sbavare come i cani rognosi.
Maledetti.


----------



## Roger84 (31 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## joecole (31 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=2183]joecole[/MENTION] niente da quella fonte, grazie.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

*Postate notizie solo di fonti ammesse:

http://www.milanworld.net/le-fonti-delle-notizie-natura-e-raccomandazioni-vt29537.html#post743113*


----------



## joecole (31 Agosto 2015)

io non posso contattare via messaggi privati perché non sono a 150 post, scusate se riporto informazioni che sento e non pago canoni a sky!!!!
quando avrò i soldi per permettermi un abbonamento sky avrò anch'io fonti sicure!

scusate se ho riportato fonti non gradite


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Agosto 2015)

*Di Marzio: Witsel rimane difficile, anche per via dell'onerosità dell'operazione e per il momento il Milan non può accontentare le richieste russe. I rossoneri faranno un ultimo tentativo prima delle 23, ma in attesa di novità, rimane un obiettivo lontano.*


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

Un botto prima della conclusione del mercato ci deve essere, spero non sia quello dei nostri fegati


----------



## Roger84 (31 Agosto 2015)

Sembra che remi contro....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Witsel rimane difficile, anche per via dell'onerosità dell'operazione e per il momento il Milan non può accontentare le richieste russe. I rossoneri faranno un ultimo tentativo prima delle 23, ma in attesa di novità, rimane un obiettivo lontano.*



Quotate


----------



## Dany20 (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Witsel rimane difficile, anche per via dell'onerosità dell'operazione e per il momento il Milan non può accontentare le richieste russe. I rossoneri faranno un ultimo tentativo prima delle 23, ma in attesa di novità, rimane un obiettivo lontano.*


Al 90% non arriva. Aspettiamo la pippa alle 23.


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Witsel rimane difficile, anche per via dell'onerosità dell'operazione e per il momento il Milan non può accontentare le richieste russe. I rossoneri faranno un ultimo tentativo prima delle 23, ma in attesa di novità, rimane un obiettivo lontano.*


Gli altri comprano vedi Inter, ci vuole un colpo, daiiii Galliani


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Witsel rimane difficile, anche per via dell'onerosità dell'operazione e per il momento il Milan non può accontentare le richieste russe. I rossoneri faranno un ultimo tentativo prima delle 23, ma in attesa di novità, rimane un obiettivo lontano.*



Inutile illudersi. Io più che altro mi chiedo cosa stia facendo ora Galliani


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Witsel rimane difficile, anche per via dell'onerosità dell'operazione e per il momento non può accontentare le richieste russe. Il Milan farà un ultimo tentativo prima delle 23, ma in attesa di novità, rimane un obiettivo lontano.*



....ennesima pagliacciata. Grazie Silvio ed Adriano.


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Inutile illudersi. Io più che altro mi chiedo cosa stia facendo ora Galliani



sono le 8, mangia.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Inutile illudersi. Io più che altro mi chiedo cosa stia facendo ora Galliani



...sta leggendo questo forum per gustarsi gli insulti?


----------



## Roger84 (31 Agosto 2015)

Sarò ingenuo, ma ci spero fino all'ultimo!!!!
Prendeteloo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Witsel rimane difficile, anche per via dell'onerosità dell'operazione e per il momento il Milan non può accontentare le richieste russe. I rossoneri faranno un ultimo tentativo prima delle 23, ma in attesa di novità, rimane un obiettivo lontano.*



In 3 ore trovano l'accordo, fanno firmare Witsel e Zenit e depositano il contratto? Certo, come no.


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

direi che a questo punto il nostro mercato può considerarsi chiuso.


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Agosto 2015)

Solo 3 ore per chiarire si lottiamo per un posto di Champions o uno di Europa League


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> In 3 ore trovano l'accordo, fanno firmare Witsel e Zenit e depositano il contratto? Certo, come no.



...fino alle 22.59 ci diranno che è difficile....


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Qualcuno dovrà arrivare per forza a metà campo. Si legge che Soriano è ai dettagli col Napoli quindi non sarà lui.


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2015)

Maledetto. Ingozzati.


----------



## Didaco (31 Agosto 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> sono le 8, mangia.



Con Lotito, sicuramente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Qualcuno dovrà arrivare per forza a metà campo. Si legge che Soriano è ai dettagli col Napoli quindi non sarà lui.



Ho paura di Sandro, sai com'è, ha problemi di passaporto...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Agosto 2015)

Io ho paura...arriva tipo Song i qualche cesso del genere


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

Rimaniamo con il dubbio fino alla fine, assurdo, se non Witsel chi viene, oppure si rimane cosi' con questo centrocampo. Vedere l'inter che ha fatto ottimi innesti fa molto male


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ho paura di Sandro, sai com'è, ha problemi di passaporto...





DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Io ho paura...arriva tipo Song i qualche cesso del genere



Se arrivano questi due cessi d'incontrismo e rottura del gioco non so che altro dire. Ogni anno falegnami? Basta. C'è da rimproverare anche Miha poi.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Witsel rimane difficile, anche per via dell'onerosità dell'operazione e per il momento il Milan non può accontentare le richieste russe. I rossoneri faranno un ultimo tentativo prima delle 23, ma in attesa di novità, rimane un obiettivo lontano.*


*
Quotate*


----------



## Roger84 (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma invece di fargli un prestito da 3Milioni, perchè almeno non aumentano il prestito a 6/7milioni....!!!?


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Agosto 2015)

È incommentabile tutto ciò. Contro l'Empoli abbiamo fatto letteralmente vomitare, aveva due giorni di tempo, il primo lo ha passato in spiaggia,, il secondo con Lotito. E non ha preso ancora nessuno... In una società seria sarebbe stato silurato da un bel pezzo


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Witsel rimane difficile, anche per via dell'onerosità dell'operazione e per il momento il Milan non può accontentare le richieste russe. I rossoneri faranno un ultimo tentativo prima delle 23, ma in attesa di novità, rimane un obiettivo lontano.*


Se non lui qualcuno di spessore,altrimenti rimaniamo cosi' con Nocerino e compagnia


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> È incommentabile tutto ciò. Contro l'Empoli abbiamo fatto letteralmente vomitare, aveva due giorni di tempo, il primo lo ha passato in spiaggia,, il secondo con Lotito. E non ha preso ancora nessuno... In una società seria sarebbe stato silurato da un bel pezzo


Perfettamente ragione,oramai solo gli scarti puo' prendere


----------



## Davidinho22 (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Witsel rimane difficile, anche per via dell'onerosità dell'operazione e per il momento il Milan non può accontentare le richieste russe. I rossoneri faranno un ultimo tentativo prima delle 23, ma in attesa di novità, rimane un obiettivo lontano.*



era dal 1° giugno che avremmo dovuto piazzare un colpo tecnico a centrocampo, invece siamo al 31 agosto e non so nemmeno se si sono resi conto della boiata fatta con Bertolacci... ripeto BERTOLACCI, quest'uomo mi deve un fegato e vabbè galliani due reni


----------



## raducioiu (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Witsel rimane difficile, anche per via dell'onerosità dell'operazione e per il momento il Milan non può accontentare le richieste russe. I rossoneri faranno un ultimo tentativo prima delle 23, ma in attesa di novità, rimane un obiettivo lontano.*



*Secondo SportItalia lo Zenit non è convinto delle cifre (chiede 25 milioni per il riscatto) ma si continua a trattare.*


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportItalia lo Zenit non è convinto delle cifre (chiede 25 milioni per il riscatto) ma si continua a trattare.*



Il fatto che Soriano sia del Napoli mi fa ben sperare per Witsel


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportItalia lo Zenit non è convinto delle cifre (chiede 25 milioni per il riscatto) ma si continua a trattare.*


Il problema e' sempre quello,il milan vuole con diritto di riscatto e lo zenit l'obbligo di riscatto


----------



## Didaco (31 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportItalia lo Zenit non è convinto delle cifre (chiede 25 milioni per il riscatto) ma si continua a trattare.*



Ma Galliani si rende conto che sotto i 25 non si può scendere?? Ha pagato Bertolacci 20 milioni. Axel potrà valerne almeno 5 in piu di quel cesso!


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma scusate ma se non arriva da noi perchè lo Zenit ha rifiutato l' offerta
del Tottenham? ..allora non parte?


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ma scusate ma se non arriva da noi perchè lo Zenit ha rifiutato l' offerta
> del Tottenham? ..allora non parte?


In inghilterra chiude il mercato domani,altrimenti si riprovera' a gennaio


----------



## raducioiu (31 Agosto 2015)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ma scusate ma se non arriva da noi perchè lo Zenit ha rifiutato l' offerta
> del Tottenham? ..allora non parte?



Il giocatore non vuole andare al Tottenham, vuole il Milan.


----------



## wfiesso (31 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportItalia lo Zenit non è convinto delle cifre (chiede 25 milioni per il riscatto) ma si continua a trattare.*



mamma mia è estenuante farmi speranze a meno di 3 ore dalla chiusura


----------



## Giangy (31 Agosto 2015)

Meglio non commentare per 3 ore


----------



## Schism75 (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma prendere anche pizarro che é senza contratto? Io 1 anno di contratto glielo farei senza pensarci.


----------



## Giangy (31 Agosto 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma prendere anche pizarro che é senza contratto? Io 1 anno di contratto glielo farei senza pensarci.


Io proverei con Rabiot del PSG, vedo che gioca molto poco... in fondo Digne è andato alla Roma


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma prendere anche pizarro che é senza contratto? Io 1 anno di contratto glielo farei senza pensarci.



Ce l'ha la squadra.


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Io proverei con Rabiot del PSG, vedo che gioca molto poco... in fondo Digne è andato alla Roma



E' un altro calciatore che non imposta e poi personalità zero. Ci vuole gente con un minimo di impostazione a centrocampo...


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportItalia lo Zenit non è convinto delle cifre (chiede 25 milioni per il riscatto) ma si continua a trattare.*



.


----------



## Schism75 (31 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ce l'ha la squadra.



Dici? Con chi sta?


----------



## Hammer (31 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *Secondo SportItalia lo Zenit non è convinto delle cifre (chiede 25 milioni per il riscatto) ma si continua a trattare.*



Torno a casa, apro il forum, vedo queste notizie estenuanti. Meglio che lo richiuda


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Mancano 25min. Alle 21 non ci sarà nessuna novità e nessuno saprà niente


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

Ma poi io dico, una trattativa cosi importante perche' iniziarla a poche ore dalla fine, lo zenit sembra rifiutare il prestito,non voglio crederci che rimaniamo cosi'


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Dici? Con chi sta?



Santiago Wanderers.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

*Suma: Lo Zenit non vuole cedere Witsel*


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Suma: Lo Zenit non vuole cedere Witsel*



Sì ok.


----------



## franck3211 (31 Agosto 2015)

peggiore squadra dell'ultimo giorno di mercato. Zero.


----------



## mariorossi36 (31 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mancano 25min. Alle 21 non ci sarà nessuna novità e nessuno saprà niente


Come fai ad acquistare un giocatore di livello internazionale a 3 ore dalla fine del calciomercato? E lo Zenit come lo sostituisce? O arrivi con un sostanzioso cash sia per il club che per il giocatore.... o è quasi impssibile


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Suma: Lo Zenit non vuole cedere Witsel*



...tra 10 minuti riapre la trattativa?


----------



## Milan7champions (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Suma: Lo Zenit non vuole cedere Witsel*


Qui siamo alle comiche, poveri noi, ma se non voleva cederlo cos'e' sta farsa...


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Suma: Lo Zenit non vuole cedere Witsel*



Quindi chi arriva?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2015)

MC: Mercato chiuso


----------



## pennyhill (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Witsel rimane difficile, anche per via dell'onerosità dell'operazione e per il momento il Milan non può accontentare le richieste russe. I rossoneri faranno un ultimo tentativo prima delle 23, ma in attesa di novità, rimane un obiettivo lontano.*






Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Suma: Lo Zenit non vuole cedere Witsel*





Schism75 ha scritto:


> Dici? Con chi sta?





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Santiago Wanderers.



E non risulta alcuna rescissione.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Witsel rimane difficile, anche per via dell'onerosità dell'operazione e per il momento il Milan non può accontentare le richieste russe. I rossoneri faranno un ultimo tentativo prima delle 23, ma in attesa di novità, rimane un obiettivo lontano.*



Sono operazioni troppo onerose per poter essere chiuse nelle ultimissime ore. Oramai ho perso le speranze.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Quindi chi arriva?



La neuro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Suma: Lo Zenit non vuole cedere Witsel*



Certo, non è il Milan che ha fatto un offerta da pezzenti no no...


----------

